# Summer house sliding rood



## Jacko264 (16 Apr 2022)

Hi all has anyone fitter a sliding opening roof so you get the best of any good weather
the other thing I thought of is could you use a electric powered roller shutter as a roof would it be warmer proof horizontal?
I retire in 3 month so thinking ahead for making the summer house
thankyou
Graham


----------



## seanf (17 Apr 2022)

Colin Furze did a take on this

Sean


----------



## Jacko264 (17 Apr 2022)

Thanks for the link not quite what I’m thinking of but still some good ideas 
Graham


----------



## Jacob (17 Apr 2022)

Simplest and cheapest way of getting sunlight through an existing roof is via Velux sky lights or similar. Home


----------



## Inspector (17 Apr 2022)

You could look into what amateur astronomers are using for their observatories. 

Roller shutters shed water so I doubt they will hold water out when it sits on top. Asking one of the sellers would clear that up quick.

As much as it send shivers down my spine I agree with Jacob in using roof windows/skylights.

Pete


----------



## RobinBHM (17 Apr 2022)

I built a garden cabin with a 1.5 x 2 m roof lantern - a very low pitch one with gable ends. Fantastic makes the room so much lighter and so much more spacious. I used triple glazed glass and solar control coating.


----------

